# Vytipovaný



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tím slovesem v tom kontextu:

-Cihlový fabriky s rozbitejma oknama mi připadaly jak právě přepadlý bandou zlejch chlapů, co jsem je měl mezi vojáčkama po otci přesně vytipovaný.-

Diky moc


----------



## majdak

Vytipovat znamená "vybrat si na základě vlastního odhadu, úsudku", nebo jednoduše "odhadnout".

V tomto kontextu: vypravěč zdědil po otci figurky vojáčků a mezi nimi "odhadnul" (vytipoval) několik, kteří mu připadali jako "zlí chlapi".


----------



## texpert

Uvedené souvětí značně zhušťuje (pro češtinu trochu netypicky) mnoho významů do několika obratů. 

Rozbité továrny vypadaly, jako by je přepadla skupina vandalů. 

Nejen to, vandalové museli připomínat někoho, jehož zloba je nám dobře známa. 

Například dětské vojáčky po otci (= obraz zloby zažitý již v dětství, který si od té doby nosímě v mysli a má proto zvláštní sílu).


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh... tak on si ty vandale dokázal představit díky rysům zlých figurek vojačků, které měl po otce. Je to tak?


----------



## texpert

Přesně tak si vykládám funkci slova vytipovaný, jak je tady použito.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## werrr

Jen pro doplnění, sloveso “(vy)tipovat” má svůj původ v anglickém “tip” a původně se vztahovalo pouze k sázení. Dnes už obecně znamená hádat/předpovídat nebo vybrat si vhodného kandidáta.


----------

